# Tyler Florence Roasted Chicken



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 9, 2006)

This isn't my recipe, or technique.  But it sure lookes amazing.  So I'm gonna share what I saw on Tyler Florence's show today.

Tyler Florence Bacon Roasted Chicken

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
Aromatics:
Coarsely chop one red onion, one carrot, and add 4 cloves fresh garlic together in a bowl.  Add one quartered lemon, 2 sprigs of fresh thyme leaves with the stems, and fresh rosemary, again on the twigs.  Add a splash of EVOO and mash everything together with your hands.  

Dry the whole chicken, 2 to 3 lb. bird, inside and out with paper towels.  Stuff the cavity with the aromatic mixture.  Use cotton string to tie the chicken into the proper roasting shape by using a two foot length.  Start at the bottom front, breast-side up.  Place the string center at the bottom front (neck area) and draw the string under the wings.  Wrap one and on-half times around the wing joint.  Wrap the loose ends under the wing  and over the breast to secure the wings to tthe body.  Take the loose ends and wrap around the thigh/body joint one time complete and secure teh legs to the body.  Use the remaining ends to tie the skin and muscle flaps over the cavity to seal in the aromatics.  Tie the string off in a bow and cut the extra string.

Take one raw bacon strip and starting again at the bottom front, press the strip from its center around the bottom of the chicken.  Repeat the process with a second strip, only starting at the rear bottom.  The bacon will stick to the chjiken.  Lay strips of bacon accross the breast to cover from front to back.  Place chicken into a roasting pan.

Spread 3 eight ounce packages of cremini (baby portabellas), or button mushrooms around the chicken.  Drizzle EVOO over the mushrooms and lightly salt the mushrooms.  Place in the oven and cook until the breast meat reads 150 degrees on a meat thermometer, About 1 hr. and 15 minutes.

Serve with roasted Yukon Gold potato quarters that have been seasoned with sage and rosemary, salt & pepper, and tossed in a bowl with some cooking or olive oil..

Tip:  Preheat the cookie sheet that has been oiled, in a 400 degree oven before placing the potatoes on it.  This will prevent the spuds from sticking, and result in crispier roasted potatoes.

Serve with a good green salad, or three-bean salad.  Fresh avacado slices and black olives round out this great meal.  I would think that sweet potatoes or mased rutabeggas would be great also.  But the sides are up to you.

i'm gonna be making this one tonight!

Seeeeeeya; Bob Flowers


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 9, 2006)

I printed the above recipe and gave it to my SOL.  We had a mutual chore to take care of, so I was going to his house anyway.  While on the way there, an idea of how to transform this French Provincial style dish into an Itallian Country-style dish entered into my head.  I hope Urmaniac reads this and gives me a critique.

During the last 20 minutes of cooking time, boil some whole wheat fettucini until al-dente.  Remove from the pot, toss with a bit of extra-vergin olive oil and set it aside, covered to retain the moisture.  Remove the chicken from the oven and put it on a platter.  Melt 4 tbs. of real butter in a sauce pot and add an equal amount of flour to make a roux.  Thin the roux with the chicken drippings.  Fish the sauce by adding cream until it is the consistancy you desire.  Correct the seasoning to taste and add the mushrooms to the sauce.  Serve mushroom sauce over the fettucini and with a leafy salad, complete with perfect cherry tomatoes and a good dressing.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's the report.  I made the chicken for supper with the mushroom cream sauce and pasta.  It was amazing.  The texture and flavor of the chicken was perfect.  My only complaint is that the skin looks pale and undercooked do to the bacon shielding it from heat.  But the flavor is wonderful.  Next time, I think I'll brown the skin just a bit under the broiler after taking the bacon off.

This recipe is a keeper.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

